# Clearinghouse



## krice (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm looking for some guidance on selecting a clearinghouse. I work for a hospice agency and we are looking for something to submit our commercial claims electronically and to run monthly eligibility checks for the patients on our service. Our average daily census is about 220 patients. We've looked at ZirMed, but are not completely impressed. Anyone have a clearinghouse they are using that they really like? Thanks for any replies!


----------



## HDaniels (Apr 2, 2013)

I work for a much smaller practice than you, but we use Availity.  It is who is contracted with the software company we use, so it wasn't hand picked.  With that said, I never have any problems with them. 
Heidi Daniels, CPC


----------



## cyndeew (Apr 4, 2013)

There are a lot of clearinghouses and many reasons you might use one over the other. One instance would be if your billing software limits you to one or two clearinghouses. But, if you are not limited by your software, then I'm assuming you have the ability to transmit standard transactions and can use anyone. 

Here are a few you might want to checkout:

Capario 
GatewayEDI
Claims Shuttle
Real Med

Keep in mind that not all CH's are equal. Price is always a factor, and you said you want to conduct eligibility transactions - you'll want to find out about that service when checking on one. 

Also, you may be interested in sending electronic statements and some clearinghouses are better-than-others on this service. 

Ask a lot of questions and review websites to find out which one will be meet your needs.


----------



## Herbie Lorona (Apr 4, 2013)

Yes there is alot of clearinghouses to choose from. I would first look into your billing software to see if there are certain ones that are integrated with your software. Then go from there and see what one seems to fit you better. We use to use Emdeon but I recently switched it over to Navicure because I seemed to get better customer service from them.


----------



## Amanedmaiston (Apr 20, 2013)

I have worked with many clearinghouses but Navicure was my favorite.


----------



## btadlock1 (Apr 21, 2013)

krice said:


> I'm looking for some guidance on selecting a clearinghouse. I work for a hospice agency and we are looking for something to submit our commercial claims electronically and to run monthly eligibility checks for the patients on our service. Our average daily census is about 220 patients. We've looked at ZirMed, but are not completely impressed. Anyone have a clearinghouse they are using that they really like? Thanks for any replies!



If you use Centricity, GE has a clearinghouse called eCommerce - it was pretty good.


----------



## airart (Apr 22, 2013)

*More research....*

Found some articles to help you out in your research.

Medical Billing Clearinghouse
http://www.all-things-medical-billing.com/medical-billing-clearinghouse.html

Questions to ask?
http://www.medical-billing-guide.com/medical-billing-clearinghouse.html

What is a medical billing clearinghouse, and what does it do?
http://www.clearinghouses.org/

Choosing a Clearinghouse (PDF)
http://www.ansdirect.com/files/ANS-Clearinghouse-article.pdf

Electronic Billing Clearing House - How to Choose the Right One For Your Needs
http://ezinearticles.com/?Electroni...Choose-the-Right-One-For-Your-Needs&id=287197


----------



## staceyb1977 (Apr 22, 2013)

Navicure is the best!!


----------



## Herbie Lorona (Apr 22, 2013)

I agree with Stacey


----------



## nsteinhauser (Apr 23, 2013)

I would take another look at Zirmed.  We've had nothing but exceptional customer service from them.


----------



## Yoody65 (Sep 5, 2013)

*Navicure vs Gateway*

We currently use Emdeon and are having problems with the electronic payments being posted correctly (eCW is our software).  I've heard wonderful things about Navicure but we are concerned about the cost.  Gateway is another product on our short list.  I haven't committed to the online demos just yet - no time.


----------



## ABridgman (Sep 5, 2013)

We use Gateway EDI.
They get the job done.  I can't speak high praise...or criticism.


----------



## lbennett@azaleahealth.com (Sep 6, 2013)

krice said:


> I'm looking for some guidance on selecting a clearinghouse. I work for a hospice agency and we are looking for something to submit our commercial claims electronically and to run monthly eligibility checks for the patients on our service. Our average daily census is about 220 patients. We've looked at ZirMed, but are not completely impressed. Anyone have a clearinghouse they are using that they really like? Thanks for any replies!



Check out www.gatewayedi.com. We use them in our billing company.

Lance Bennett, CPC


----------



## Herbie Lorona (Sep 6, 2013)

I use eCW and I use to have Emdeon. We switched to Navicure and I love it very much. The cost was actually cheaper for us with Navicure. You can email me and I can give you more info if you like Judy


----------



## ChristieH (Sep 7, 2013)

Navicure is my choice too!


----------

